# Abstrakte Klassen Hibernate



## mavinatic (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe gesehen, dass es möglich ist abstrakte Klassen zu speichern mit Hibernate. Im Internet habe ich nur Beispiele mit einer 1 Stufigen Hierachie gesehen, ist es auch möglich eine n-stufige Hierachie zu speichern via Hibernate?


----------



## Marcinek (7. Mai 2012)

ja


----------



## mavinatic (7. Mai 2012)

Hast du ein Beispiel für mich?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

eines von denen, die nicht direkt über 'hibernate mapping abstract class' in Suchmaschinen, mit Links etwa
Chapter*9.*Inheritance mapping
(im Referenz-Tutorial!) zu finden ist?

edit: ok, in meinem Link tauchst 'abstract' nur 3x allein im Text in einem Satz auf 

aber andere Ergebnisse bieten doch zumindest auch viele Fragen, mit manchen Antworten
java - Hibernate (JPA) inheritance mapping of abstract super classes - Stack Overflow


----------



## maki (7. Mai 2012)

Dein erster Link war auch richtig SlaterB.

Man muss sich erstmal grundsätzlich entscheiden, wie man eine best. Vererbungshierarchie auf das RDBMS abbilden will,
dazu gibt es 3 grundsätzliche Möglichkeiten und Mischformen davon.
Ob die Klassen dann abstrakt sind oder nicht ist erst wirklich interessant, wenn man sich auf das grundsätzliche Mappingverfahren festgelegt hat.


----------

